# Corporal Jordan Stanton - 2nd Recon Bn. - KIA 3/4/2011



## TJT0321 (Mar 8, 2011)

​Cpl.  Jordan Stanton, of Rancho Santa Margarita, was killed during  combat  operations on March 4th 2011, according to a news release from U.S.   Marine Corps. Stanton, 20, joined the Marine Corps in 2008. He attended  boot camp  and was stationed out of Camp Pendleton, according to his  uncle, Nick  Stanton.​
 Jordan Stanton was promoted to corporal on July 1, 2010, and  became an  assistant team leader assigned to the 2nd Reconnaissance  Battalion, 2nd  Marine Division, II Marine Expeditionary Force at Camp  Lejeune, N.C.

 Stanton was deployed to Afghanistan for Operation Enduring Freedom in   November. He has been awarded the National Defense Service Medal,   Afghanistan Campaign Medal and the Global War on Terrorism Service   Medal.

 In his immediate family, Stanton is survived by his father, Robert, his mother, Joyce, and his brothers Ryan, Ethan and Cole.



Cpl.  Jordan Stanton and his fiance Julie Dickson are pictured above at his   U.S. Marine Corps Boot Camp Graduation in 2009. Stanton was killed in  Afghanistan on  March 4.

 TEXT BY KRISTY CHU, PHOTO COURTESY OF NICK STANTON

*Click to send condolences to the Stanton Family*


----------



## Muppet (Mar 9, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior...

F.M.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 9, 2011)

Smooth sailing Marine.  Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P Marine


----------



## tova (Mar 9, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 10, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.​


----------



## 0699 (Mar 11, 2011)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## JBS (Mar 11, 2011)

Semper Fidelis.  RIP Marine.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Mar 11, 2011)

Rest in peace, Marine.


----------



## scrapdog (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP Marine, Semper Fi


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 17, 2011)

RIP CPL Stanton

Prayers out to all affected by your loss.

LL


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 17, 2011)

Rest easy, CPL.


----------



## ProPatria (Mar 17, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.

_To Saint Peter he will say "One more reporting Sir, I've served my time in Hell"_


----------



## Sarge (Mar 18, 2011)

R.I.P. Marine


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 19, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 23, 2011)

RIP Marine


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 23, 2011)

R.I.P. MARINE...


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 24, 2011)

Rest easy Marine.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 24, 2011)

Rest easy Warrior.

~S~


----------



## DasBoot (May 27, 2011)

Rest Easy... Prayers to your family


----------

